# rough salary of laboratory jobs in dubai



## kittenz (Mar 22, 2008)

dubai appears to be the oasis in my "desert" and i'm thinking of moving there..

can anyone advise me of a expected salary package to work as a laboratory techncian in the health industry (ie Pathology labs/hospitals)

what a decent salary to survive on alone and in a decent part of the city.. 

as a 25 yr old female moving over there alone, i wana feel safe in my surroundings.

thanks..


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Kitten all those type of jobs are done by the Asian workforce and are pretty low paid so I don't think Dubai will be an option for you. BUT get in touch with the American Hospital. www.ahdubai.com and see what they can advise.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd also point out that Dubai is safe as large cities go.


----------

